# Remotedesktopverbindung: Benutzer hinzufügen?!



## Veränderung (24. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte Windows Vista für den Remotezugriff vorbereiten. Ich möchte das Windows-eigene Tool benutzen, hatte TeamViewer, aber der blockiert mir Port 80 wo Apache laufen soll. Das Windows-Ding kann außerdem auch mobil benutzt werden.  

Jetzt lese ich aber bei allem was ich gefunden habe, dass man dafür Benutzer anlegen muss. Die Beschriftungen auf Buttons finde ich aber bei mir nirgendwo. 

Bei mir sieht es so aus wie im Anhang. 
Wie komme ich weiter? Meine IP anzuwaählen wie ich sie im Internet herausgelesen habe klappt nicht. :/


----------



## Nico Graichen (24. April 2009)

Hi

Per Default haben alle Administratoren das Recht sich per Remote anzumelden.

Wie mir aber scheint, hast du weder Ultimate noch Business oder Enterprise. Nur diese Editionen bieten den Remotedesktop Host (oder du hast ihn nicht installiert).

Wenn der Host installiert / vorhanden ist, kann zusätzlich die Remotedesktop verbindung konfiguriert werden (nicht nur Remoteunterstützung). Da gibt es dann die Möglichkeit Benutzer auszuwählen, den du erlauben willst, dass sie sich Remote anmelden können.

Ich hab jetzt leider auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden, wie der Port von TeamViewer geändert werden kann.


----------

